# ELECTRONIC STAIR FOR 1993 FLAIR



## livnfree (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a 1993, 24' Fleetwood Flair and I wrecked my stair. Fleetwood is too expensive so I am trying to find the part number. If anyone can help me, I would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## gzander1 (Jun 12, 2006)

ELECTRONIC STAIR FOR 1993 FLAIR

try calling SCS/Frigette at 800 275-7524 or go online @ scfsfrigette.com
I bought a 2 step version and am very happy with it


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 12, 2006)

ELECTRONIC STAIR FOR 1993 FLAIR

Here's the full link to that company:  http://www.scsfrigette.com/html/home/index.htm


----------

